# Sportspal canoe



## aricN (Mar 4, 2014)

Does anyone else have a sports pale that they would not trade for anything. I have an older sportspal square transom with 3.3 Johnson and electric trolling motor. I love my canoe it is more stable than most small boats I've been in and takes a beating. I take it to hiawatha nations forest for a week long fishing trip every year. I fish for mostly pike and bass but I have been modifying my canoe since I got it. I am not starting to rigg it for night fishing. I have a submersible light from fishlightsetc.com I will be using. Also I have made 2 10' lights for each side with 10' led strip lights I have not used these yet but hope they work like I want them to.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they are the best out there. very light to move about. a friend had 1 many yrs ago we used for fishing and duck hunting. we took it over to the outer breakwall to fish here in cleveland.


----------



## aricN (Mar 4, 2014)

I took it to big island wilderness area last summer no motors or any wheels of any kind allowed. I found a yoke at spring creek.com for it. The first portage is 1 mile long I hade help getting it up and then carried it for the mile. I thought It was going to break my shoulders. They say it is only 67 lbs I don't know if I believe that. Got on first lake and paddled for a while these are not made to be paddled either I found out. Port aged across two more lakes and got to our campsite. Fished all day caught many pike and bass it was a great overnight trip.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I own a 12ft. 48lb. Sportspal. It is my second Sportspal. I love it!

Here is a shot of some of my annual Family & Friend Fish-Camp gang taken a few years ago. My Sportspal has the cart under it. And the other two canoes are Old Town and Coleman.
My son Joe extended the wiring on a 55lb. thrust trolling motor. I now put my deep cycle battery in the front of the canoe. Then pull the trolling motor wire to the front, and fasten it to the battery. This divides the weight up better. And I can flat out fly across the watersheds.


----------



## adelmo (Apr 6, 2014)

I just picked up doublesided S14 Sportspal for fishing and hunting. Have 30# Minn Kota ready to go. Any tips on fishing setup would be appreciated.


----------



## aricN (Mar 4, 2014)

I also have the minkotta #30 motor it is the perfect size in my opinion. My buddy has a sportspal just like mine and a #45 and it's not much faster. If you plan on caring it your self there is a yoke made for it by springcreek.com. They are not a very good paddling canoe the motor is the best way to get around. I am currently making some 8ft PVC pipe led lights for each side for night fishing. I post pics when I'm done.


----------



## songmanscott (Apr 8, 2011)

I am not a sales person for Sportspal and I have owned 5... I have one in the garage hanging as I speak. There is very little set up to do for fishing. You will need a stringer though...lol Stable shooting platform for ducks and geese. They are a lake / deep river boat though. they will not take a continued scraping of a river bottom... They will flatten out! They have a shallow draft as well - foam lining and foam float collars make the quiet and unsinkable. Take care TO NOT LEAVE one in the sun - UV rays will turn that foam to dust ( you can buy replacements though!) ENJOY


----------

